# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Cumhuriyet TASFİYE EDİLİYOR

## bozok

*Cumhuriyet TASFİYE EDİLİYOR*

 
*Haber - Analiz : Mustafa Duran*

Türkiye, tarihin en büyük dönüşüm sürecini yaşıyor. Bir yandan, Kürt açılımı adı altında başlatılan tartışmalarla üniter yapı ve ulus devlet ameliyat masasına yatırılıyor, “Türk kimliği” vurgusu anti demokratik bulunup, çok kimliklilik ve mozaik söylemi ön plana çıkartılıyor. Bizzat Başbakan’ın öncülüğünde Cumhuriyet Türkiyesi’nin etnik kimlikleri red ve inkar politikasıyla bastırdığı iddiaları ortaya atılıyor. Diğer yandan ise komşularla sıfır sorun adı altında sınırlar kaldırılıyor; Türkiye sınırlarını tanımayan Ermenistan’la protokoller imzalanıyor; ABD tarafından çizilen, Türkiye’nin de bazı kısımlarını içine alan Sevr ve BOP haritaları yeniden elden ele dolaşmaya başlıyor. 

Tüm bu gelişmelere pararel olarak da “Osmanlı” vurgusu gündemimize sokuluyor. Cumhuriyetin sözde red ve inkar politikasına karşın, “Osmanlı” modeli tavsiye ediliyor, Türk halkının Osmanlı sempatisi üzerinden Cumhuriyet karşıtlığı yaratılıyor. “Güçlü Türkiye”, “Bölgesel güç”, “Orta Doğu’nun lider ülkesi” gibi sloganlarla, Türkiye’ye yeniden Osmanlı elbisesi giydiriliyor. Peki bu rol bizzat AKP hükümeti tarafından planlanıp uygulamaya sokulan “milli” bir proje mi, yoksa küresel güçlerin tevdi ettiği emperyalizm taşeronluğu görevi mi? Bu sorunun cevabı yakın tarihte gizli... Cumhuriyetiin bağımsızlık belgesi olan Lozan Antlaşmasını tanımayan, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi ile Türkiye’yi parçalama bölme niyetini gizlemeyen, ’Türk’e Sevr’i layık gören’ ABD’lilerin açıklamalarında...



*İLK BOMBA BEYAZ SARAY DANIşMANINDAN* 
ABD yönetimi üzerinde büyük etkisi olan, Bill Clinton’a başkanlığı döneminde danışmanlık yapan Robert D. Kaplan 1994 yılında kaleme aldığı bir makalede Türkiye’nin Ortadoğu ile birleştirilmesi gerektiğini ifade etti. 28 şubat 1994 tarihli Milliyet Gazetesi’nde de olduğu gibi yayınlanan makalede “İstanbul Merkezli Yakındoğu Federasyonu” ve “Türk-Yunan Federasyonu” gibi yeniden Osmanlılaştırıcı savlar öne sürüldü.


*HABİTAT TOPLANTISINDA “YENİ OSMANLI” NIN AYAK SESLERİ* 
Hazİran 1996’da İstanbul’da Habitat-II Toplantısının açılışına başkanlık eden BM Genel Sekreteri Butros Gali, Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’i kürsüye çağırırken, “Türkiye Federal Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı” diye takdim etmiş, Demirel bu yanlışlığı düzeltmeyip sessiz kalmıştı. Gali ayrıca konuşmasında da “Federe Devlet” deyimini kullanmıştı. 


*ORTA DOğU OSMANLILAşTIRILMALI* 
AmerİkalI Yahudi Yazar Noam Chomsky, Osmanlı hazırlıklarının yıllar öncesinden başladığının işaretlerini verenlerdendi. 90’lı yılların başında Türkçeye tercüme edilen kitabında şöyle önerilerde bulunuyordu: “Ortadoğu‘da ulusallık ve ulusal kimlik yok edilmeli bunun için de Ortadoğu Osmanlılaştırılmalıdır.. Böylece bölgede Batı çıkarlarına karşı çıkacak ulusal güç ve direnç kalmayacak, sistemin çarkları rahatlıkla işleyecektir. ABD için en tehlikeli düşman ve tehdit Bağımsızlık tehdidi. Asla hoş görülemez.” 


*YAHUDİLER DE DESTEK VERİYOR* 
İSRAİL yönetimi üzerinde büyük etkisi olan Kudüs Federal Araştırmalar Enstitüsü Başkanı Daniel Elazar da Osmanlı’ya dönüşün ateşli taraftarlarından... Elazar, 1990’lı yılların sonlarında uluslar arası platformlarda şu görüşleri dile getirdi: Ortadoğu için ulus-devletler değil, etnik-dinsel cemaatlerin doğal örgütlenme biçimleri belirleyici. Bunun için ‘Osmanlı millet sistemi’mümkün bir model... 


*İSRAİL’DE “OSMANLI” SERGİSİ*
1999 ortalarında, Türkiye’nin ilk fotoğraf kuruluşlarından olan Abdullah Biraderler’in ve bir asır öncesinin diğer fotoğrafçılarının çektiği Ortadoğu manzaraları Eylül ayında İstanbul’da Türk ve İslam Eserleri Müzesi’nde sergilendi. “Osmanlı İdaresi Altında” ismini taşıyan serginin en ilginç tarafı ise resimlerin İstanbul’a 700. yıl kutlamaları programı çerçevesinde İsrail’den gelmiş olmasıydı. 


*ABD ELüİLİğİNDE BASINA “YENİ OSMANLICILIK” BRİFİNGİ* 
ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman 2003 Ekim ayında göreve başlar başlamaz bazı medya mensuplarına Yeni Osmanlı brifingi verildi. Bir hafta süren brifingte gazetecilere dünyaca ünlü tarihçiler tarafından Osmanlı modelinin faziletleri anlatıldı...


*CUNDA ADASINDA OSMANLICA KURSU*
1999 Temmuz’unda Prof. Dr. şinasi Tekin, Harvard üniversitesi’ne bağlı olarak Ayvalık’ın Cunda Adası’nda “Yoğun Osmanlıca Yaz Okulu” açtı. Harvard’ı Türkiye’ye getiren Profesör Tekin, Ayvalık’ın Cunda Adası’nda satın aldığı eski bir Rum evini okula çevirdi ve okulu Amerikan Eğitim Bakanlığı’yla Türkiye’de YüK’e onaylatıp faaliyete geçirdi. 


*Cesaretlendiren 3 kırılma noktası* 

*Dolmabahçe buluşması* 
“Osmanlıcılık” söylemi Başbakan Erdoğan’la, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt arasında 2007 Mayıs’ında Dolmabahçe Sarayı’nda gerçekleştirilen ikili görüşmenin ardından daha yüksek bir sesle dillendirilmeye başlandı. Yaşar Büyükanıt da, Mayıs 2008’de Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda düzenlenen bir sempozyumun açılış konuşmasında “Osmanlı dönemine” övücü atıflarda bulunmuştu.


*Büyükelçilik brifingi*
Gittiği bütün ülkeleri karıştıran ABD’nin eski Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman, 2003 Ekim ayında göreve başlar başlamaz, Yeni Osmanlı birifingi verdirtmişti. 10 gazeteci ve 3 tarihçinin katıldığı brifingi elçilik basın müsteşarı Joseph Hullington ve Kuzey Irak’taki Kürt parlamentosunun fikir babası Nicholas Kass brifing vermişti. Birifinge katılan gazetecilerden sadece birisi, Hürriyet gazetesi yazarı Ertuğrul üzkök deşifre olmuştu. Ancak bu brifingin ardından bazı köşe yazarlarının Osmanlı’ya olan özlemlerini dile getirmeleri dikkat çekmişti. 

*Oval Ofis zirvesi*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın 2005 yılı sonlarında ABD’ye yaptığı ziyaret de Yeni Osmanlı söylemlerinin hız kazanmasına neden olmuştu. Erdoğan ve ABD Başkanı George Bush, Beyaz Saray Oval Ofiste bir saat ikili bir görüşme yapmıştı. ABD Başkanı Bush, Başbakan Erdoğan‘a, sömürgeleştirme planı olan Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi‘ne verdiği güçlü destek dolayısıyla teşekkür etmişti. 


*Erdoğan itiraf etti*
Başbakan Erdoğan geçen Ramazan’da gazete ve TV kanallarının genel yayın yönetmenlerine Dolmabahçe’de verdiği iftar yemeğinde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne Osmanlı’yı hedef göstermişti. Yeni Osmanlıcılık özlemini dile getiren Erdoğan “Bizim şu anda üniter yapımızı çok güçlü kılmamız lazım.Ama şimdi şöyle bir Osmanlı’ya baktığımız zaman, Osmanlı bu noktada çok rahattı. üünkü ayakları yere zaten sağlam basmıştı. şimdi bizim Türkiye Cumhuriyetimizi o noktaya getirmemiz lazım” demişti. 


*üılgın dönüşüm*
İktidara geldiği 2002‘den bu yana devletin yapısını bozan AKP, Türkiye’yi eyalet, diğer bir ifade ile “Osmanlı modeline” sürüklüyor


*İl üzel İdareleri, Mahalli İdareler ve Kamu Yönetimi Yasası:* 
Federal sistemin uygulandığı ABD, Kanada, İsviçre, Belçika gibi ülkelerden önnek alınarak hazırlanan ve 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer‘in vetolarına rağmen yürürlüğe konulan yasa ile, yerel yönetimler bazı imkan ve yetkilere kavuşturuldu. 

*Maden Yasası:* Hükümet eliyle değiştirilen yasa ile kamu çıkarlarını bir yana atılıp, yabancı şirketler için kolaylaştırıcı düzenlemeler getirdi. 

*Kalkınma Ajansları:* Avrupa‘nın, Osmanlı‘ya dayattığı federalizm, AKP tarafından ‘Kalkınma Ajansları‘ adı altında resmen uygulamaya konuldu. Türkiye, toplam 23 ili kapsayan 8 bölgeye bölündü. 100 üyeli kalkınma kurulları oluşturuldu. Ajansların Ankara’yı pas geçerek istediği ülkelerle direkt temasa geçebilmesinin yolu açıldı. Böylece Ankara’nın başkentliği sözde kaldı.

*İstinaf Mahkemeleri:* Eyalet sistemini yerleştirmek için atılan en önemli adımlardan birisi. Cumhuriyet‘in kuruluşunda şeri mahkemelerle birlikte kaldırılan ve Eyalet sistemine özgü bir yapı olan bölge (istinaf) mahkemeleri kurulmaya devam edilecek. İlki Diyarbakır‘da AB parasıyla açılan mahkeme, 9 ilde daha faaliyete başlayacak.

*üzelleştirmeler:* Tüpraş, Telekom, Erdemir, Petkim, TEKEL gibi dev kuruluşlar bir bir özelleştirildi. Yasal zemin hazırlanarak Türk bankaları bir bir yabancılara satıldı. Serbest piyasa ekonomisine geçiş gerekçesiyle ülke yağmaya açıldı.

*Yabancıya toprak satışı:* Yine başta tapu kanunu olmak üzere bir dizi yasada değişiklikler yapılarak yabancı özel ve tüzel kişilerin, mülk edinmelerinin önü açıldı. Son birkaç yılda satılan toprnak miktarı milyon metrekarelerle ifade edilir oldu. Didim, Alanya gibi tatil yörelerinde mülk edinen binlerce yabancı artık yerel yönetimlerde söz sahibi olmak için girişimde bulunuyor.

*Petrol Yasası:* Yasayla devletin petrol ve doğalgaz arama ve işletme hakkından vazgeçildi. Yine eyaletleşme adımı olarak görülen ‘Karalarda elde edilen devlet hissesinin yüzde 50‘si işletme ruhsatının bulunduğu ilin il özel idaresinin açtıracakları hesaba aktarılır‘ maddesi ise tepkiler üzerine yasadan çıkartıldı.

*İç Güvenlik Reformu:* AB‘nin istediği projeye göre Emniyet, Jandarma ve Sahil Güvenlik, yeni kurulacak ‘İç Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı‘na bağlanacak. Böylece TSK pasifize edilirken, jandarma da sivilleşecek. Sınır güvenliğini sağlama görevi Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı‘ndan alınarak, İçişleri Bakanlığı sorumluluğuna verilecek.Proje 2014‘te bitecek, sınırlar ‘sınır polisi‘nce korunacak.




20/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

